# Quappenfischen in der Glomma



## nordman (16. September 2004)

hallo leute!

ich habe vor, in diesem winter wieder eine tour nach suednorwegen zu unternehmen, zwecks extremen quappenangelns. ich suche noch ein paar mitstreiter, deshalb:

wer hat lust, im januar/februar in der glomma in der naehe von oslo quappen zu fischen, die dort bis ueber 10 pfd schwer werden?

gruss, nordman


----------



## Truttafriend (16. September 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*

willkommen an Board #h



was denkst du kostet der Trip von D aus?


----------



## nordman (16. September 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*

moinsen,

naja, was die fahrt kostet, ist ja einigermassen bekannt, von kiel aus mit der faehre nach oslo. die huette kostet glaube ich knappe 3000 kr die woche, fuer 6 mann inkl. strom, das ist eigentlich nicht so teuer. ich kann mich ja mal im detail schlau machen, kann aber ein paar tage dauern, wg. aktuellem zeitmangel.


----------



## anguilla (17. September 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*

@nordman:

Das klingt interessant! :m

eine fette Quappe ist schon was reizvolles...

Werd mal drüber nachdenken! Schreib doch mal ein paar Details, würd mich freuen!


----------



## Alexander2781 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*

Würde mich auch interessieren, denn ich bin vom Ruttenfieber infiziert!!!

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*

Ein AB-Quappen-vent (bei euch "Rutte"  ) in Norge wäre der Oberburner.

Vielleicht kriegen wir das ja hin?


----------



## uer (23. September 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*

#h nordman,


wenn du einen genauen preis hast und der rest auch klar ist schick mir mal ein pn

kenne das quappenangeln von uns aus der oder u. aus nem reisebericht von sw nähe pitea

gruß :s uer


----------



## heinerv (25. September 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*

Hallo,

klingt grundsätzlich sehr interessant. Habe zwar noch nie eine Quappe gefangen, würde aber sehr gerne dafür eine Woche opfern.

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Möglichkeit für eine Fahrgemeinschaft aus dem Süden.

Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## nordman (25. September 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*

Moin, habe euch nicht vergessen!

Leider konnte ich mich nach einer beispiellosen Pannenserie nicht um die Geschichte kümmern. Ich hole es im Lauf der nächsten 2 Wochen nach! 

Versprochen! #h 

Gruss, Hein


----------



## norgepeitscher (30. September 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*

wie fängt man denn in norge quappen?ich mein was für köder nehmt ihr?taumade?köderfisch?klingt sehr interessant,aber wenn ich im winter noch mal nach norge toure ist sicherlich das schloß zu meiner wohnung ausgetauscht....|uhoh: oder zumindest schwerer ärger|krach: :q


----------



## trond (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*



			
				norgepeitscher schrieb:
			
		

> wie fängt man denn in norge quappen?ich mein was für köder nehmt ihr?taumade?köderfisch?klingt sehr interessant,


Insektenlaven und Krebse essen die. Du kanst Wurm versuchen. Kann klappen. Reker geht auch. Nicht immer.
Du must da angeln wo tiefe Felsenløcher sind. Da sind die gern drinnen.


----------



## fido (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*

Moin moin,

'wollte mich auch in die Runde einklinken. Bin vermutlich im Dezember an der Oder mit gleichen Interessen unterwegs, wäre aber ggf. auch an einem Angeltrip nach Norwegen im Januar/Februar interessiert, wobei mich die Kosten des gesamten Unternehmens ebenfalls interessieren würden  ;-)

Gruß Stefan


----------



## nordman (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Quappenfischen in der Glomma*

So, da bin ich wieder!

Die schlechte Nachricht zuerst: ich kann leider nicht mehr an so einer Tour teilnehmen,obwohl sie ja meine Idee war. Bin nämlich gerade nach Norge umgezogen, und zwar nach Tromsö, weshalbdie Glomma für mich jetzt leider weiter weg ist, als für euch alle.

Aber das muss euch ja nicht abschrecken: die Hütte kostet 2200 NOK pro Woche, für 4 Personen.Verlinken kan nich leider nicht, deshalb: gebt mal Elgstad Hytte bei Google ein.

Da gibt es noch eine weitere Hütte für 6 Personen. 

Angeltechnik ist identisch mit der an der Oder, man braucht bloss nicht ganz so schweres Gerät. Bester Köder: Kombination Fischfetzen (am besten Kaulbarsch, es gehen aber auch Barsche und Weissfische)/Tauwurm. Wichtig: Tauwürmer müssen mitgebracht werden, es gibt in Norge keine zu kaufen.

Die besten Angelstellen befinden sich unterhalb des Wasserkraftwerkes in Sörumsand, auf beiden Seiten des Flusses habe ich schon Quappen von über 60 cm gefangen, meine besten von über 70 hatte ich auf der Nordseite.

Gruss, Nordman


----------

